# Na2SO4 and Na2SO5



## amon13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry for the stupid question what is the difrence between Na2SO4 and Na2SO5?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 27, 2012)

Who was the member that had the neat tutorial that showed how to search on Google. I think it's needed.


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 27, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Na2SO4+Na2SO5


----------



## amon13 (Apr 27, 2012)

listen guys i know how to search in google.
With that question i mean 
is the Na2SO5 a weaker precipitant than Na2SO4?


----------



## Geo (Apr 27, 2012)

sodium sulfite will precipitate gold and sodium sulfate will not.

if you are looking for a precipitant, just keep that in mind. sodium sulfate will just make a mess.


----------



## amon13 (Apr 27, 2012)

Geo said:


> sodium sulfite will precipitate gold and sodium sulfate will not.
> 
> if you are looking for a precipitant, just keep that in mind. sodium sulfate will just make a mess.



Thank you Geo :idea:


----------



## samuel-a (Apr 28, 2012)

amon13 said:


> listen guys i know how to search in google.
> With that question i mean
> is the Na2SO5 a weaker precipitant than Na2SO4?




Sorry, but initially, you did not gave the context of which you ask your question... how are we to know what it is you really asking...?

As Geo said:
SO3-2 (Sulfite) - Is a reducing agents.
SO4-2 (Sulfate) - Nither reducing or oxidising.
SO5-2 (PerSulfate) - Is an Oxidising agent.


----------

